# adding to the family



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

so i was thinking about adding an emerald cory to my fish tank. i had one before but only lasted 13 days. i know they like partners, so should i buy 2? or will they not get immune to the ammonia from the goldfish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

don't do it. Cories are sensitive to ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Buy 6 after you move the goldfish to the pond.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

well thats y mine died :-\ well is there and kind of catfish or something to help with goldfish clean the tank? or is it best to just let the goldfish do it since and always cleaning??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I kept my albino cory rocket RIP in with my goldfish and I moved him away from the goldfish and the goldfish is lonely except now I can't put them together. I remember geting up and looking at my fish tank and they'd be swimming together... Now the Cory is RIF aka resting in the freezer as not to spoil his body just in case the newest fish I got had a disease which killed him so i can get 2 corys back instead of just one. But, if you want to put them together and you don't want a bunch of extra work then don't put them together or they'll make friends and it will be sad to see them lonely for each other as mine did AND I STILL LOST MY CORY!!!! What's up with that?!!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

fishtales said:


> well thats y mine died :-\ well is there and kind of catfish or something to help with goldfish clean the tank? or is it best to just let the goldfish do it since and always cleaning??


I would let the goldfish do their own cleaning, and then vacuum up whatever's left every week (or more often if the tank is especially messy). 

Plecos can get a taste for the slime coat and learn to latch onto the goldfish's sides....not good.

To refer to Betta man's post about fish liking companionship, I personally have observed that in one of my cichlids. Without something new or interesting in his tank, he becomes shy and dully colored. For a while he had a half-inch convict fry with him, and when the fry died, I got him a betta to look at. It sounds funny, but yeah, I bought a fish just for my fish. And he's completely happy and no longer reclusive. In between the fry and the betta, I just stuck various aquarium paraphernalia in or next to his tank to keep him content. Even a little clean tupperware floating about delighted him to no end.

This is by no means scientific or anything...just what I've done.


----------

